# PT surgery done on 11/11



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

I just wanted to post my update for my surgery. I was suppose to have TT due to multi nodular goiter but I had a few complications during the procedure. I had some slight scarring at the top of the right lobe from hashimotos and it made removal of right side very hard. Once she removed the right side my vocal cords were not responding and my Ent said it was much safer to stop so i would not lose total voice loss. My surgery was about 3.5hrs just to remove the right side. I am now awaiting pathology results. I really hope i dont need another surgery. The pain after the 2nd day is tolerable but the soreness from breathing tube and mucus are my issues for now. I still can only eat soft foods like mashed potatoes and soup. I will update when i get pathology report.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ooohhhh...I'm sorry to hear about these complications. But I would assume the surgeon made the decision in your best interests. And like you said, hopefully you won't need a second surgery.

How is your voice?


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

my voice is very raspy and i have to speak really low. Its very bad in morning time. My hubby can understand what i am saying but i have to be very close.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your issues.

I was taking 600 mg of Motrin by day 3 of surgery which was enought to keep the pain away and keep me functional.

Ice or a cool pack on your incision will also help with swelling and take some pain away.


----------

